# HUGE Haul! MAC, Chanel, Chloe, NARS, Armani, Clinique



## foxykita143 (Apr 21, 2015)

I kind of had a rough time last week, so I decided to treat myself a bit. Also, I am in the process of finding a space to rent out and start up a little freelancing team so I had to re-up on some things, and of course, some for myself as well! More to come later this week


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 22, 2015)

Now this is a haul  Enjoy Loving the chole bag


----------



## foxykita143 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you! I think it's a pretty good every day bag, the ones I usually buy are a bit too fancy lol


----------



## perfectscorpio (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow!! Now thats some "shopping therapy" lol! Love it!!


----------



## foxykita143 (Apr 27, 2015)

Haha the only kind of therapy


----------



## Hisaehime (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice haul... !! I love this therapy


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice haul


----------



## foxykita143 (May 1, 2015)

Thank you ladies


----------



## spiderlily222 (May 6, 2015)

Oh my gosh!! What an awesome haul... I can only dream of such therapy


----------



## llconfident (May 16, 2015)

O.O  Goals!  Lucky you, everything looks amazing!


----------



## jadiepyne (Oct 16, 2015)

Wow!!! Amazing haul!


----------

